# Hello from the Pacific North West



## NW_Tengu (Jun 6, 2008)

Greetings Martial Friends;

Another new member for MartialTalk which is an AWSOME site IMHO.  I grew up in the Ninja craze of the 80's in which I personaly "financed" the local video store with Martial Arts "Flicks".  I had my first taste of the real thing when I started Tae Kwon Do at 18 the summer before I started Boot Camp.  I squandered a Golden Opportunity for training as I wasted 4 years stationed in Honolulu shutting down bars and chasing bikinis.  I did manage to settle down and train in some Okinawan Kenpo Karate Kobudo, but my enlitment ended before I passed 6th Kyu and I headed back to the States.  While I was in college, I had alot of fun training Mua Thai (elbows included!) and smokers (minus the elbows!).  From there I was constantly on the move for about 10 years, training in Boxing, American Kenpo, Chinese Kempo; and Arnis.  Then I found a favorite: HAPKIDO!  I was training in Jin Jung Kwan Style and made it up to the demo team; where I promply ended up severeltyt damageing my groin muscle that has left me with a life long recurrance of hip issues and regular chiropractic care.  After a 6 mo layoff, I was able to walk well again and returning to the Dojang, found that NIS had shut the instructor down.  Something about working with a Student Visa.  Another move and I found a lil hole in the wall joint that tought something called Bujinkan Taijutsu.  It was interesting, but rollinig around with lil kids was not my thing.  So off to the NW and a new job.  And ANOTHER Bujinkan school.  After inivestigating this improved version, I train a bit but due to the strain of "UNlearning" decades of bad habits, couple with pressure from the wife ($$$) I left.  I started Shotokan which was free at work, and then found another Hapkido School.  UNfortunately;  this instructor was too much a fan of UFC for my taste.  At this time, learning I was about to be a dad with twin boys, I decided to do what I loved the best (Bujinkan) work on erasing those bad habits (persevere); and developing a legacy I can pass on to my boys.  So, Back in the Bujinkan and loving it!


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 6, 2008)

Welcome and enjoy


----------



## Drac (Jun 6, 2008)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...Good opening bio...


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jun 6, 2008)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## morph4me (Jun 6, 2008)

Hello, welcome to MT


----------



## thardey (Jun 6, 2008)

Welcome to another Oregonian .  . .


----------



## Dave Leverich (Jun 6, 2008)

Hey, what Hardey said! Hehe, welcome Oregano!


----------



## JBrainard (Jun 6, 2008)

Ave from yet another Oregonian.


----------



## Kacey (Jun 6, 2008)

Welcome, and happy posting! :wavey:


----------



## MBuzzy (Jun 6, 2008)

Awesome into!  Sounds interesting!  Welcome to MT!


----------



## arnisador (Jun 6, 2008)

NW_Tengu said:


> I grew up in the Ninja craze of the 80's in which I personaly "financed" the local video store with Martial Arts "Flicks".



In my case it was ninja books in the 70s, but I grok you! Welcome!


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 6, 2008)

Welcome and hello from SW Washington!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 6, 2008)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Jack Meower (Jun 7, 2008)

Greetings!


----------



## theletch1 (Jun 7, 2008)

Given your use of the word "boot camp" instead of basic training and the duty stations of Hawaii and Japan I'm gonna assume that you're a former Marine.  Welcome aboard!  Semper Fi from another old Jarhead.


----------



## Ping898 (Jun 7, 2008)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## Brian Johns (Jun 7, 2008)

Welcome to MT !


----------



## NW_Tengu (Jun 7, 2008)

theletch1 said:


> Given your use of the word "boot camp" instead of basic training and the duty stations of Hawaii and Japan I'm gonna assume that you're a former Marine. Welcome aboard! Semper Fi from another old Jarhead.


 
Alas, it wasn't so, or I would probably still be in.  I was prepped, ripped and pre-qualed for Recon when my ROTC app came back denied due to lack of demonstrable leadership.  Instead of signing there (like I should have), I walked across the isle and immediatly signed with the Navy.  I always wondered what things would have been like if I wasnt so rash.  (I ask myself that alot about my younger years).  I did have alot of good memories working with Leathernecks as part of the security forc at Pearl though.

Side note:  Was only station in HI, never in Japan.  If that was infered from the Okinawan Kenpo trainging, I oppologize.  My intructor Paul Ortino Sensei was in Hawaii.

Mahalo!


----------



## IcemanSK (Jun 8, 2008)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## hapkenkido (Jun 8, 2008)

hello and welcomr to MT.


----------

